# *Rocks Bottom Off Road VIDEO - Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys its been awhile! Here is our latest video from Rocks Bottom Off Road this past weekend!
MUD LIFE - Southern Mudd Junkie - CODY COOKE AND THE BAYOU OUTLAWS - Rocks Bottom Off Road - YouTube


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Good times.


----------



## pantherballhp (Dec 30, 2013)

looks like fun. Love all the vids


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

That it was!


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

Been missin' the videos, great as always. Lol, I'm buying that song as soon as I can get on fast enough internet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Scott is that you in the end?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Scott is that you in the end?


Yes Jon. That's my red brute. Logan and the SMJs let me tag along. They are a good group to ride with. We had a blast.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome I thought I recognized you. Lol. :rockn:


----------

